

Sony starts free mobile device lending program for developers - mappum
http://developer.sonymobile.com/wp/2012/04/18/developer-borrow-an-xperia-smartphone-and-test-your-app/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=developer-borrow-an-xperia-smartphone-and-test-your-app

======
f4stjack
Sweet! I hope "keeping the devs happy" trend continues in Sony. Maybe this way
someone will freak out when s/he sees unencrypted passwords stored in the
database and does it in the right way.

